# First flush. ..



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Wish me luck. My first flush is scheduled for Saturday. Recips are ready and I'm praying for half a dozen doelings!

Donor is Whole Lotta Doe bred to a super nice Blindside son.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Sending pink energy for you, however, I hope you get a couple of really really nice bucklings too! I bet those would sell like crazy.


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

Lovely pair. good luck!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nice! Good luck!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

lottsagoats1 said:


> Sending pink energy for you, however, I hope you get a couple of really really nice bucklings too! I bet those would sell like crazy.


That's probably true. Lol. Maybe a nice wether or 2 would be good too.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Whoohoo! 24 embryos! Crossing my fingers and praying they settle.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

BCG said:


> Whoohoo! 24 embryos! Crossing my fingers and praying they settle.


Nice! Sending bouncing, baby-girl, goatie vibes your way!! :kidred:


----------



## stade (Mar 19, 2013)

Who did your flush?


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

stade said:


> Who did your flush?


And is your recipe a secret ?


----------



## stade (Mar 19, 2013)

We tried our first flush to Blindside this year and got 8 eggs. None fertile. Heard of a lot of people having flush problems this year.


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

stade said:


> We tried our first flush to Blindside this year and got 8 eggs. None fertile. Heard of a lot of people having flush problems this year.


That is terrible! Sorry what a bummer all that planning and nothing. Big let down.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Darn! We used a guy from new Zealand and we used his protocols. There were other people there who had the same experience as you. Lots of eggs but none fertilized. The tech said it looked like they either used bad semen or their ai timing was off. Sorry yours didn't go better.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Drawing blood next week. Crossing my fingers they settled!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## stade (Mar 19, 2013)

Ours was live cover and bred her 4 times. Not sure why they weren't fertilized. A lot of people have told me stress from all the wet weather.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How awful.


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

Damn that is such a let down, sorry


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

My results should be back this week! Had to wait and extra 10 days to send in blood so that I could also test a couple does I plan to sell as bred. 
Can't wait! Tick tock, tick tock


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

The results are in. 
4 of 6 are pregnant! Whoohoo! 
Can't wait to see these flush kids!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Whoo hoo!!!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

That's great


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you! 
I can't wait!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

God news for sure.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

The recips are getting large and bagging up. Only a few more weeks! Can't wait!


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

we want photos when they come


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Absolutely! Prepare for photo flood! Lol


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Tick tock tick tock tick tock. Only a few more days! I CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Yay


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

we are on the edge of our seats


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Can't wait to see them. Very exciting


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

First kids are here. 2 bucks and boy are they stout!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

What CHUNKS! Congrats!!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow they look awesone


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

So recip #2 thinks she's in heat. She's flagging and standing at the buck pen all day yesterday and again this morning when I let her out. Lol her hormones must be a mess. She tested pregnant and has milk, so I'm sure she's got a kid or 2 in there.

Recip #3 is drawing in and her bag is filling. 

Recip #4 is also getting ready. She's drawn in but her bag has not filled.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Recip #3 have me a single doe this morning. 









#2 decided she not in heat any more but isn't showing any signs of labor either. :/ ????

#4 Looks to be getting ready. Maybe tomorrow will be her day.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats!!! Newborns are so fun. I'm sure loving having babies again.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Nice babies!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Has anyone ever experienced a doe having a heat cycle pre-labor?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

BCG said:


> Has anyone ever experienced a doe having a heat cycle pre-labor?


I had one do that last year, but she never bagged up, then had some bleeding for a week. Never kidded. Vet said abortion, but I never found a kid. She would have been due the next few days so it would have been big enough to see....


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

It's very strange. Her bag is not full, but her nipples are. She was peg tested (biopryn) at 45 days. Never missed a beat through the pregnancy. Everything has been normal till now. I'm sure she's pregnant, but it just worries me. Can a false pregnancy test positive?


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

#4 had a big doe yesterday. It was a brutal delivery, but recip and doeling are doing well. 

#2 still has not shown any signs of labor. This is 5 days post due date. Thinking she may have absorbed the fetus.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Well it looks like #2 is not going to kid. It's a week past her due date and no signs of kidding. All I can figure is that she absorbed the fetus. Very strange that she didn't have a heat cycle until her due date. ???

The 2 bucks are doing very well. Growing like weeds and full of it. This one is my favorite.









The 1st doe born could use some prayers tonight. She had an allergic reaction to the cd anti toxin. I got some epinephrine from the vet and it seemed to help, but she's still in pain. Apparently she's the 1 in a 100k that have a reaction. :/ God willing, she will be fine by the morning.









Doeling 2 is very sweet. Love the black marks on the sides of her face.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

They sure look great. I hope that doeling is good by morning.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Gorgeous! They look huge! Praying the girl is better in the morning.  :hug:


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

She is doing well this morning! The epinephrine and a little dex turned her right around. Praise the Lord! 

And Victoria, they are large kids! The doeling born last was very difficult to get out. The poor recip was a little small and after pulling with all my might for 30 minutes the kid finally popped out. The doe slightly prolapsed in the process, but seems to be healing well. I was very close to having a c-section done.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow I am glad all is working out. Sorry Recip 2 didn't end up kidding.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

RPC said:


> Wow I am glad all is working out. Sorry Recip 2 didn't end up kidding.


Thanks. I'm still a bit confused by what went on with her. But, since she has milk I'll just use her as a milk maid. ;D


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yay! That is wonderful! So glad to hear she is doing well! 

Wow... glad you got her out.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

That is very weird


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

I decided to enduce recip #2 just in case she's carrying a dead fetus. If nothing else, maybe it will straighten out her hormones.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Good idea. :thumb:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I never would have thought of that good thinking


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Those are gorgeous kids! Wow


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Did anything happen with recip #2?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Yeah I was wondering as well


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Two days after I "enduced" #2, she had clear discharge and is back into another heat cycle. Guess she absorbed the fetus after she tested pregnant. Darn. :/


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Bummer.  That's better than a dead fetus though.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Yup.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Such a little stud!








The boys















Doe 1






















Doe 2


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a bunch of cuties!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

They still are looking great


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

NICE! Looking great!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you all! I'm so excited I can't stop staring at them, and spoiling them. Lol


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow, they are nice! Dead level and stout. I like that first doe a lot


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Scotty. This is doe 1 today. She's an absolute beast and has a cool look to go with it. Excited to see her in the ring this summer!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She does look great. Good for you I hope she does well in the ring.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Super cool!!!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

The flush kids are sure looking good. Super excited to see them hit the showring! Got this wether cleaned up a little and couldn't help but snap a few pics.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Just realized my pics didn't upload. Try again. ...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look great!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Very nice!!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Super stocky lil guy!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Decided to cut the 2nd flush Buck kid and he's now a show wether. He was reserve champion at his first show at 65 lbs. The flush doe is turning out beautiful. She was reserve doe at her first doe show and was the smallest goat in the show! So excited about these kids!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Very nice


----------

